# Trolling on Kent Island



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I took the Family out trolling off Kent Island on 7/8/07. We caught a good number of keeper stripers and numerous throwbacks. Also i lost several plastics to the teeth of snapper blues in the deeper water. We finished up with spot, perch and croaker. Back off the water by 12p.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

How deep were you trolling? I dropped some stretch 20s and stretch 25s the other week with nothing doing. Using the Bay classics . . . chartreuse and red/white.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*Fac*

Smack on the bottom. Using 3in storm baits. The smaller fish hit the 5-6" baits and larger ones hit the smaller baits. sometimes i just dont understand but i'll do what works.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*If anyone is intersted*

I'm going out again this saturday morning from 6am to 12noon if anyone is interested. So far its just myself and you get to keep the fish. I'm thinking about trolling again but will liveline if the fishing get slow. If i'm alone i will have all the fun by myself.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

gwaud said:


> I'm going out again this saturday morning from 6am to 12noon if anyone is interested. So far its just myself and you get to keep the fish. I'm thinking about trolling again but will liveline if the fishing get slow. If i'm alone i will have all the fun by myself.


i would be up for it if u got room for 2 hit me up with a pm


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I can vouch for John81 that he is not a pyscho nor a scary guy  I remember a thread a couple months back where some guys that never met decided to go to OC together (carpool) and it was funny how they were asking questions to see if the other was a nut or pyscho


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I can vouch for John81 that he is not a pyscho nor a scary guy  I remember a thread a couple months back where some guys that never met decided to go to OC together (carpool) and it was funny how they were asking questions to see if the other was a nut or pyscho


I thought they were really trying to figure out if the other was going to pull any 'sui-pycho-chit' on them or not


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

If the spot is still open I'd be interested too or any other time for that matter. I'm dying to have my first bay fishing experience. Feel free to PM.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*Fac*

are you going out this weekend?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> I can vouch for John81 that he is not a pyscho nor a scary guy  I remember a thread a couple months back where some guys that never met decided to go to OC together (carpool) and it was funny how they were asking questions to see if the other was a nut or pyscho


hehe FnC thanks but i dont want to be the non scary or pyscho guy what fun is that hehe j/k 

i cant wait till saturday gwaud


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

gwaud said:


> are you going out this weekend?


It's up in the air right now. I just changed my menu at my restaurant, started a new happy hour, and hired some new staff so I might be babysitting. My plans are usually last minute . . . and when I do plan ahead, they always seem to change  Hopefully things settle down in the next couple weeks, and I'll be able to do some crabbin' in August . . . unless you know of some striper honey holes in the bay


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh Gwaud, forgot to ask . . . and don't reply if this is considered spot burning, but where abouts the Narrows were you? North or south of the bridge, on the edge of the channel?

Just got myself a yak, so I plan on doin' some more of that in the near future, didn't know if it would be worth it to peddle for 5 hours hoping for my clicker to go off


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*Fac*

sorry but i dont fish the narrows by boat. all of my trolling is done in the mainbay. until fall then i hit my secret spot. We will hookup soon.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds like a plan!!!!


----------

